# Opinion on ModChipDirect?



## OmegaPikachu (Mar 15, 2015)

HAs anyone used this website?

Had any troubles?

Would like to hear about it!


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 15, 2015)

They're great, ordered from them several times. Always fast shipping (most recent order, ordered 3/11; shipped 3/12; arrived 3/14). They don't price-match non-USA sellers so that kind of sucks, but they typically are decently priced anyways.


----------



## OmegaPikachu (Mar 15, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> They're great, ordered from them several times. Always fast shipping (most recent order, ordered 3/11; shipped 3/12; arrived 3/14). They don't price-match non-USA sellers so that kind of sucks, but they typically are decently priced anyways.


 
Awesome. They purchasing area looked a bit shady. 

Have you had any trouble using a credit/debit card?


----------



## joeh1974 (Mar 15, 2015)

Purchased a sky from them about a month ago.  No issues and received in about 5 days.


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 15, 2015)

OmegaPikachu said:


> Awesome. They purchasing area looked a bit shady.
> 
> Have you had any trouble using a credit/debit card?


 

They don't accept debit, only visa credit cards. (Well, most banks won't allow them to charge debit.) I've never had issues but others have. I always use a card with them that's for international transactions. If your card isn't there might be up to a 3% fee from your bank for an international transaction. Not sure, I've never had any issues myself.


----------



## atkfromabove (Mar 15, 2015)

I like them. I've never had a problem with their system. Usually only 3 days for shipping. They do have an issue with accepting smaller banks cards but it's never affected myself.


----------



## OmegaPikachu (Mar 15, 2015)

Oishikatta said:


> They don't accept debit, only visa credit cards. (Well, most banks won't allow them to charge debit.) I've never had issues but others have. I always use a card with them that's for international transactions. If your card isn't there might be up to a 3% fee from your bank for an international transaction. Not sure, I've never had any issues myself.


 

Well i dont have a credit card, just a debit card. How am i supposed to buy one? lol


----------



## joeh1974 (Mar 15, 2015)

OmegaPikachu said:


> Well i dont have a credit card, just a debit card. How am i supposed to buy one? lol



Buy a prepaid Visa card.


----------



## OmegaPikachu (Mar 15, 2015)

joeh1974 said:


> Buy a prepaid Visa card.


 
Ah alright.

Like the ones you find at gas stations?

Arent they debit cards though?


----------



## .44 Magnum (Mar 15, 2015)

OmegaPikachu said:


> Well i dont have a credit card, just a debit card. How am i supposed to buy one? lol


 

If your debit card is a Visa it should work, before I had any credit cards I ordered from them using my Visa debit card issued by my bank and didn't have any issues. As far as my experience buying from them, it's always been great, usually receiving my order in just a few days.


----------



## OmegaPikachu (Mar 15, 2015)

.44 Magnum said:


> If your debit card is a Visa it should work, before I had any credit cards I ordered from them using my Visa debit card issued by my bank and didn't have any issues. As far as my experience buying from them, it's always been great, usually receiving my order in just a few days.


 
awesome. thanks


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Mar 15, 2015)

Aliexpress usually has sellers that sell most flashcards, chips etc etc. And you can use visa debit cards.


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 15, 2015)

Had extremely fast shipping from them when I ordered a gateway last November.  I think I used my Visa Debit card as well and immediately realized I shouldnt have.   I always use credit unless it is a big name company like Amazon or Wal Mart.  

I just ordered a bunch of stuff Friday from them and it hasn't shipped yet but I wouldn't expect it to until Monday as it was later in the afternoon.

You need to get youself a credit card even if it has a low limit.  Length of credit history is very important.  just about anyone can get a card secured with a cash deposit of like $200-300. It will pay off big time for you in a few years.


----------



## OmegaPikachu (Mar 15, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> Had extremely fast shipping from them when I ordered a gateway last November. I think I used my Visa Debit card as well and immediately realized I shouldnt have. I always use credit unless it is a big name company like Amazon or Wal Mart.
> 
> I just ordered a bunch of stuff Friday from them and it hasn't shipped yet but I wouldn't expect it to until Monday as it was later in the afternoon.
> 
> You need to get youself a credit card even if it has a low limit. Length of credit history is very important. just about anyone can get a card secured with a cash deposit of like $200-300. It will pay off big time for you in a few years.


 


Why should i use my debit card? I cant get a credit card lol.


----------



## thorasgar (Mar 15, 2015)

OmegaPikachu said:


> Why should i use my debit card? I cant get a credit card lol.


You should be able to use your debit card, credit cards just offer more consumer protection.  

You should be able to get a CC especially a secured one.


----------



## OmegaPikachu (Mar 15, 2015)

thorasgar said:


> You should be able to use your debit card, credit cards just offer more consumer protection.
> 
> You should be able to get a CC especially a secured one.


 
well i literally cant lol my sister would flip a shit.


----------



## jrebey (Mar 15, 2015)

I purchased a Sky3DS from them a few weeks back.. Ordered on Sunday got it on Thursday.

After the GW update I purchased a GW from them. Ordered on Wednesday got it Saturday.

Super fast shipping, they ship from NY as advertised. The only problem is, I got hit with foreign transaction fees for some reason. They were only like $2 each.. but still.


----------



## Oishikatta (Mar 15, 2015)

They do accept visa debit, but most of the time your bank will not allow the transaction since they categorize it as foreign. If it doesn't work you'll have to call your bank and ask them to temporarily allow foreign transactions. Most will, but some won't.


----------



## tony_2018 (Mar 15, 2015)

I haven't had a bad experience, thats all I can say.  Communication was accessible through emails and I usually give them a day to respond.  As for technical support on products, well the mistake is never there own.


----------

